# Accurist MB067



## 1560Addict (Sep 6, 2015)

I have today found out that the Accurist Pulse (MB067) that my wife bought me as a wedding anniversary present 8 yrs ago cannot be repaired as the service dept do not carry spares.

The purpose of this post is to make fellow watch enthusiasts aware of buying 'Accurist' watches. My wife is not very happy to say the least as she paid over £200 for this heap of scrap.


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

I know its against the point of your post, which I agree with. I had the same disappointment with Casio and some of their G Shock Models which had failed.

Anyway, keep an eye on eBay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301618663296

You may stick lucky and get a donor watch and pinch the movement


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2015)

1560Addict said:


> I have today found out that the Accurist Pulse (MB067) that my wife bought me as a wedding anniversary present 8 yrs ago cannot be repaired as the service dept do not carry spares.
> 
> The purpose of this post is to make fellow watch enthusiasts aware of buying 'Accurist' watches. My wife is not very happy to say the least as she paid over £200 for this heap of scrap.


you don't think it just needs a new rechargeable cell? common fault and not too expensive to replace


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2015)

looks like it s a panasonic MT920 thats fitted, it should be a Miyota kinetic movement, its the same as my wife's watch and hers died a couple of years ago through lack of use, easy swap though


----------

